# Advice please-am I about to be scammed?



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A bit of a big ask so I will explain.
I have advertised my 1992 Hymer on a number of sites since April,I have drastically reduced the price. On Sunday afternoon I received a phone call from a chap in Southern Ireland wanting to know more and subject to some more photos he made me an offer. I emailed home the pictures and he rang me back Monday evening agreeing to buy. He is flying over and arriving at Liverpool airport at 3-30pm on Friday,I have agreed to meet him and take him to the vehicle. He has said he will pay me in cash GBP and also asked how far it was from Holyhead. He will return to Eire on the 9-30pm boat.
What precautions should I take to ensure I have not been taken for a ride?


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Advice pleade-am I about to be scammed?*



bigfoot said:


> A bit of a big ask so I will explain.
> I have advertised my 1992 Hymer on a number of sites since April,I have drastically reduced the price. On Sunday afternoon I received a phone call from a chap in Southern Ireland wanting to know more and subject to some more photos he made me an offer. I emailed home the pictures and he rang me back Monday evening agreeing to buy. He is flying over and arriving at Liverpool airport at 3-30pm on Friday,I have agreed to meet him and take him to the vehicle. He has said he will pay me in cash GBP and also asked how far it was from Holyhead. He will return to Eire on the 9-30pm boat.
> What precautions should I take to ensure I have not been taken for a ride?


How about asking him to accompany you to the bank to deposit the cash into your account. You could give him the keys and documents in the bank at the same time

Hope that helps

Keith


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Keith the problem is that We may not be in time before the banks close I was thinking of the building society but the distance from the van's location may not permit me to get there before they shut. I have to travel from the airport to the vans site and on a Friday afternoon that could take some time. I will certainly reemember your suggestion


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Scam or not?*

 Ciao bigfoot,
since your purchaser is talking cash, I presume you are afraid of forged notes? If that's the case, and you can't get to a bank, why not buy one of those infrared gadgets that shopkeepers and banks use to check for forged notes. It will surely be a small price to pay for peace of mind. You can always sell it on again after the transaction.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Talk to your bank and they will be able to suggest ways of making sure you are not fiddled.

I would think a Banker's Draft is the answer - but the experts at the bank will be used to this sort of situation, and will give you much better advice than I can.  

Dave.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

What bank are you with and what bank is he with?

I recently purchased a motorhome and was lucky in that both myself and the seller were in the same banking group (first direct & HSBC)

I simply logged onto my account on his computer and made an electronic transfer - it was instant (because we are in same banking group) 

All he had to do then was log onto his acvcount and see that the money was now there - et voila!

Maybe this helps - I hope so


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I might be wrong ( I hope I am ) but I seem to recall reading a similiar story some time ago on another website, only this time it was a caravan but the story sounded the same ferry etc I will have a search to see if I can find anything that relates to what I remember.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I would think a Banker's Draft is the answer - but the experts at the bank will be used to this sort of situation, and will give you much better advice than I can.
> 
> Dave.


A banker draft isn't the answer, they can and are forged, and the forgery's are very very good, I know I got one, but I sent it to the bank and waited to see if it cleared after advice on here, it didn't.

Olley


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*Am I about to be scammed*

Hi Bigfoot, Try to get a bankers draft for the exact amount.
Make sure you make out two receipts stating the amount paid, a description of the including reg.no. and any extras eg gas bottles barbecue etc.
And state on the recept that the vehicle is sold as seen with no warranty or guaratee offered or implied. This is vey important. Sign one receipt and give to the purchaser
get him to sign the other one for you. If he refuses do not sell.
Also contact the buyer and ask him to bring some I.D. with him,preferably his passport. Remember if something does not seem right back off.
Regards Crimpleken


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

This happened to my brother. He lives in Heysham and was advertising the motorhome locally.

he was contacted by a guy who lives in Southern Ireland and offered GBP - we are talking about £5k.

My brother was suspicious and insisted that the cash was paid into his bank in Morecombe befor the hand over.

He was given the runaround ie can't get today but I can come next week; will you take £4.5k; I'll definitely turn up tomorrow etc.

He eventually turned up with a mate and had the cash. They knocked the van and eventually agreed on £4,250. They all trooped off to the bank, paid in the cash and disappeared on the ferry to Ireland, never to be heard of since 

I would be careful, but I think you can expect a bit of the above before you get a sale


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it possible, before he arrives, to move your Hymer from storage & park it at or near your bank? That way you could take him straight to your bank & exchange the cash. If all OK with the cash, then let him go with the van.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I have been having a search and can't find what I was looking for.......however this link may help you.
http://www.exchangeandmart.co.uk/asp/index.asp?lnk=246_2


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Advice from Autotrader about Bankers Drafts;

http://tinyurl.com/yj3le33

and one report from Macclesfield;

http://tinyurl.com/yl956wm

and one from Norfolk Police;

http://tinyurl.com/ykwnc7y

so it is obviously fairly widespread.

Remember if you think you have had the funds deposited in your bank the bank can still recall them if they were not legit.

It sounds like the whole set up is time dependent, "got to catch ferry" and so on would make me wary of such things.

The UV checker mentioned has been shown to not always be reliable - it has rejected genuine and not rejected false notes it depends on seeing bright paper as a forgery and dull as genuine but it will show the purchaser that you are serious. Paying it in at a bank with him present would give additional checking and security.

There are probably no easy foolproof answers - all trading has to be based on trust - as is mentioned elsewhere by one of our excellent Trade members;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-700285.html#700285

Good luck and I hope it all goes well - the vast majority of purchasers are genuine people - hence the idea of photgraphic identity proof may give you some reassurance.

Dave


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*cash*

I bought a motorhome last week paid 6500 for it cash, never thought I could of made the seller nervous, as it happens he wasn't, and I am a genuine buyer, I would never of thought about the fact he may of thought I could give him forged notes, sign of the times eh!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> He was given the runaround ie can't get today but I can come next week; will you take £4.5k; I'll definitely turn up tomorrow etc.


I think Geoff's right. It's like the dealers who promise to buy a vehicle off you for a given amount, and when you get there, there's a load of reasons why it's not worth the price promised.

I'd consider whether you would be prepared to take a lower offer, and if it's less, walk away from the deal. Any "opps-a-daisy, can't get there today, is tomorrow all right?" might be a test to see how desperate you are to sell.

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: cash*



julie798 said:


> I bought a motorhome last week paid 6500 for it cash, never thought I could of made the seller nervous, as it happens he wasn't, and I am a genuine buyer, I would never of thought about the fact he may of thought I could give him forged notes, sign of the times eh!


Oh are you back on the road Julie :wink:


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*van*

Hi Briarose

I was here in Spain and decided to buy this van I saw, so we are going to drive it back next week, then use it in Uk . Hoping to be out and about again 

I have booked the ferry from Bilbao, hope the weather good for it Lol !


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I sold my car for a tidy sum to a young jack-the-lad who turned up with a wad of £20 notes. I didn't like the look of him or the intimidating "mate" he brought with him, so I made sure they accompanied me to a branch of my Bank. I asked the teller to do a cash count. She found that the cash handed over was £200 short. The lad looked sheepish and had to produce more banknotes from his other pocket. If I had not involved the bank, I'm pretty sure there would have been a heated dispute at my house about the money handed over being £200 short and it would have been their word against mine, with menaces and me being accused of trying to cheat the lad. 

It also removed the risk of receiving counterfeit banknotes. Plenty of those in circulation round my way.

SD


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: van*



julie798 said:


> Hi Briarose
> 
> I was here in Spain and decided to buy this van I saw, so we are going to drive it back next week, then use it in Uk . Hoping to be out and about again
> 
> I have booked the ferry from Bilbao, hope the weather good for it Lol !


Aw where is the dog etc as I didn't think they could travel on the Bilbao route ? bet you are really excited about being back on the road.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I understand your concern.

Just be honest with the bloke. Say, we do not know each other so I need some reassurance and explain that you want to take the money to the bank to ensure that it is OK, afterall he may not be sure that he got it from a trustworthy source. Also ask for photo ID, record the details and explain why. You will have to complete a certificate of permanent export if it is going to the south of Ireland, keep a copy of those deatils. If having the bank check it causes a delay tell him in advance so he can change his travel arrangements if he needs to. I do find it a bit odd that he seems to have booked a boat to take the van back without seeing it. There is always the possibility that upon seeing it he will not like it and perhaps end up not buying it. It is not as though there is a need to prebook a boat at this time of year, during the holiday season or a bank holiday weekend fine, but not now. He is either a very well organised person, which will be obvious to you, or it is rather odd, Alan.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Beware!!!!!!! I do actually know someone who lost his Hymer Tramp due to a forged bankers draft. He also lost a good friend as the lady wife of the friend "checked" the draft as she was bank staff! She declared it good and it wasnt! The deal was done on a Sunday after the "buyer" chopped and changed arrangments. 8O On purpose me thinks..................


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi again ref the cash side of things you might be interested in this link
http://www.caravantalk.org.uk/topic/8504-urgent-advice-please-re-sale-of-van/

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...cial-institutions/money-laundering-in-ireland

I am still searching to see if I can find the posts ref the sale of a caravan that for some reason is sticking in my mind, as it concerned Ireland and ferries etc.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a user on this site that has a footer on his signature, I cant remember it verbatum, but it goes something like this:-

If it feels right, it may be wrong, but if it feels wrong, it is definitely wrong.

Heed that sentiment, you won't go far wrong


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a similar sort of offer on my Hymer a while ago from a couple in manchester (with an Irish accent!! ) who wanted to pay cash on collection without seeing it other than photographs which for 15K's worth seemed a bit odd and started to get me very suspicious

Arranged a date for them to come and collect it, then I had a phone call to say their car was broken down could I bring it up and they would have the cash waiting!!!! it was just what they were looking for etc etc.

Simple answer I gave them was "the van is here, if you are THAT interested get someone to bring you down"

As far as payment was concerned I told them I would INSIST on going to a branch of THEIR bank where they could get the teller to transfer the funds electronically into my account" Only then would they get the keys V5 etc. If that involved an overnight stay a B&B would cost them £50 which I would knock off the price of the vajn.

For some reason I never heard from them again.

IF YOU ARE NOT 100% HAPPY DONT GO ANY FURTHER THERE ARE TOO MANY CROOKS OUT THERE, THEY ARE HOPING YOU ARE DESPERATE AND WILL TAKE A RISK

DONT DO IT !!!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am sure no one on here intends to impune Irish people but I must say that several references have made it sound as though you are more likely to be conned by someone with an Irish accent. I would point out that, as a national stereotype, dishonesty does not feature.

I am not picking on any particular post but would ask for a little more care to be taken, Alan.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I am sure no one on here intends to impune Irish people but I must say that several references have made it sound as though you are more likely to be conned by someone with an Irish accent. I would point out that, as a national stereotype, dishonesty does not feature.
> 
> I am not picking on any particular post but would ask for a little more care to be taken, Alan.


Hi I haven't taken any of the posts (mine included ) to be that way, it is simply that the original poster has referred to them flying in from Ireland and having to rush to catch the ferry etc etc to be honest I think I would be wary of anyone from anywhere wanting to rush such a transaction esp having not viewed the MH as yet.

I can understand what you are saying though Alan and can see how it might be taken personally.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a mate a member on here actually who deals with loads of Paddys in his line of work, most of them pay cash either GBP or Euros i think you will find cash is a culture thing in Ireland. i sold a caravan over the phone to a guy from there, he tipped up with 11K in a bag and off he went.Just get either a pen or an infra red scanner. if your really nervous or unhappy about it dont sell it to him.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

if they want the van and are not [_offensive comment removed by moderators_] they will change there travel.
get them to come and get it on your terms...or walk away


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sideways said:


> I have a mate a member on here actually who deals with loads of Paddys in his line of work, most of them pay cash either GBP or Euros i think you will find cash is a culture thing in Ireland. i sold a caravan over the phone to a guy from there, he tipped up with 11K in a bag and off he went.Just get either a pen or an infra red scanner. if your really nervous or unhappy about it dont sell it to him.


I agree ref the infra red light but be careful with pens, we have gone over to the light version in our shop now.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> He is flying over and arriving at Liverpool airport at 3-30pm on Friday ... He will return to Eire on the 9-30pm boat.


Makes you wonder whether there will be an "unavoidable delay", and he won't arrive until Saturday or Sunday, when the banks are shut.

Please keep us informed on what happens.

Gerald


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Some branches around here are open Saturdays til 1pm as are building societies.We will wait and see.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I have dealt with the southern Irish before - and they are pretty honest!

The reason they come over here and buy is because the vehicles are cheaper, and they can register them and avoid taxes which are very high when entering ireland.

For example, I sold a Nissan Patrol - which in ireland has a high tax rate, and even higher road fund licence fee. So what they do is buy in the UK, take the rear seats out and on entering ireland register it as a commercial vehicle - hence getting lower car tax, import tax and insurance.

If you look at hymers in ireland, they may be rare hence expensiove, or subject to other fees - they may be getting it from uk to avoid these fees, the same as many of us go to germany to buy them!

They will hand you back your tax disc, but will require the WHOLE log book for registering in ireland. Get them to sign a form stating that they have purchased it with proof of ID. They don't mind!


----------



## advancedroadcraft (Jun 24, 2009)

*Sale to Ireland*

I've sold two motorbikes via eBay to customers in the Republic; about £5K each.

They both turned up as promised. (I collected them off RyanAir at Luton which is only 20 miles from my home.)

Both were charming, easy-going straightforward customers and accepted the machines were "as advertised" - no quibbling or haggling.

Once they had seen & accepted the bikes we went back to my house for coffee and for them to check the paperwork. That done, an instant bank-to-bank transfer from buyer's account to mine took about a minute on my PC... and another 30secs moved it from the account he now knew about to another...gave me comfort!


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

sideways said:


> I have a mate a member on here actually who deals with loads of Paddys in his line of work, most of them pay cash either GBP or Euros i think you will find cash is a culture thing in Ireland. i sold a caravan over the phone to a guy from there, he tipped up with 11K in a bag and off he went.Just get either a pen or an infra red scanner. if your really nervous or unhappy about it dont sell it to him.


Paddys.........?????


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*!!!!*



sideways said:


> I have a mate a member on here actually who deals with loads of Paddys in his line of work, most of them pay cash either GBP or Euros i think you will find cash is a culture thing in Ireland. i sold a caravan over the phone to a guy from there, he tipped up with 11K in a bag and off he went.Just get either a pen or an infra red scanner. if your really nervous or unhappy about it dont sell it to him.


I agree and I'm the same, a big pile of cash and I'm on my way, i will say though that i deal with a load of cash on a daily basis so i know a wrong one when seen, the advice on here is fine and i would personally prefer cash over a bankers draft!!

Except the paddy bit!!!!


----------



## bubble10 (Aug 3, 2009)

Next to the home hat one lives in, the motorhome is the next biggest purchase that one makes in a life time. The whole story just sound not quite right to me and riddled with risks, which I personally would not want to gamble with, as there is far too much to loose. Name your terms to your potential buyer which are safe for both parties - if this does not suit your buyer just wave hime good buy and wait for the next - don't be desparate for the sale, there will always be another buyer.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Selling Hymer*

Hi, my advise is to include a bank in the transaction even at the buyers inconvenience. There are several points to remember here. (1) It is illegal to deal in cash in access of £6000, and the bank will question the source of the money,if in access of this amount.(2) The Northern bank in Belfast was robbed of £26. million. the bulk of wish was never found,this currency was eventually scrapped but the original notes could be hid in a large pile of notes and appear genuine as the Northern Bank notes are marked (Sterling) and were legal tender in England, although shopkeepers there refuse to accept them, the banks don't. To counter this you would have to inspect each individual note, by the time you have got this done the banks will be open.! (3) Finally if the vehicle disappears in Ireland do you think you would be able to locate it ? If the answer to this question is yes, we need you here to help locate other items secreted in the country both North and South.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

lufc said:


> sideways said:
> 
> 
> > I have a mate a member on here actually who deals with loads of Paddys in his line of work, most of them pay cash either GBP or Euros i think you will find cash is a culture thing in Ireland. i sold a caravan over the phone to a guy from there, he tipped up with 11K in a bag and off he went.Just get either a pen or an infra red scanner. if your really nervous or unhappy about it dont sell it to him.
> ...


Paddy may refer to:

Paddy, a masculine given name, and a common diminutive for Patrick or Pádraig 
Paddy, in British English, slang (often derogatory) for an Irishman 
Plastic Paddy, a superficial claim to Irish heritage 
Paddy field, a field for semi-aquatic crops 
Paddy (pigeon), an Irish carrier pigeon during World War II 
Paddy Whiskey, a brand of Irish whiskey 
Paddy, slang word for a tantrum or fit 
Paddywagon, slang term for a police vehicle 
Slave patrol, or paddy rollers, men who patrolled slaves in the antebellum southern U.S. 
Paddy, one of the two species of the sheathbill family 
Paddy Button, a character in the novel and film The Blue Lagoon 
Harvested rice kernels, known as paddy, or rough rice


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

rayc said:


> lufc said:
> 
> 
> > sideways said:
> ...


Paddy, in British English, slang (often derogatory) for an Irishman

The point I was trying to make. I would have though the moderators would have noticed this.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

lufc said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > lufc said:
> ...


 I think it will be an interesting task for the moderators to scan all the posts on the forum for nicknames and phrases that are sometimes derogatory.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

I travelled to London a couple of years ago to buy my motorhome. Before leaving I went to a local bank and bought a draft, two actually. I also arranged for the bank to accept a phone call from my vendor to verify the draft: so I had to arrive during banking hours on a weekday. It all went smoothly.

When I had my van for sale, the only people with 'bags of cash' were travellers, no harm to them, but they kept telling me how they could buy them new in England for that money. So I asked them to get me one too!  

Take care. If I want the van, I will travel at a time to suit banking arrangements. Not all Paddy's are honest as are not all Brits!  

Paddy the IH :wave: :wave:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Fairplay to you Irishomer, i worked in construction for many years and grew to like and respect many many paddys, some people just need to get a life they see racism everywhere would they object to calling a scot jock or a welshman Taff.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*van*

*Fairplay to you Irishomer, i worked in construction for many years and grew to like and respect many many paddys, some people just need to get a life they see racism everywhere would they object to calling a scot jock or a welshman Taff.*
I have to agree with your statement, the world going mad :lol: 
Well! the UK is.


----------

